# My New Herdsire! PIC OVERLOAD!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am SO VERY happy about this! :leap:  :wahoo: :stars: I just put a deposit on my future herdsire! He is AGS registered and was born on 6/10/2009 (so I will be picking him up in August!). He is Gold and White with TONS of moonspots!!!! I just LOVE him! Let me know what you think!

















































BTW, I need help picking a name... Any ideas???? I was thinking something to do with paint maybe... since it looks like you took a paintbrush and splashed him with paint! Or maybe something with moon in it.... I don't know...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: I SEE SPOTS! He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa!!! I am COMPLETELY in love with him! LOL! 

BTW, the first two pics were taken about a day after he was born and then the last pics where taken on Wednesday of this week :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!  He should give you some BEAUTIFUL babies!! Wow, you're going to have one neat looking herd once he starts breeding you does....lots of spots!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee!!! :leap: 

I have been looking for a Buck/Buckling for a little over a month now but just couldn't find anything that REALLY stood out to me.... I had even told Allison that I would LOVE to have a Gold Buckling with dark moonspots but figured I would NEVER find one around here. Then POOF! He appeared! LOL! :ROFL: I am SO THRILLED (bet you can't tell that huh?)  AND he is only about 4 hours from me! AND the breeder said she might even be able to meet me halfway with him (they are thinking about taking a trip around that time!) :leap: 

BTW, I will online ALOT more now. So I hope to get caught up on ALL the posts and hope to also be posting alot more :wink: I have really missed ya'll :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so awesome. You have every right to be excited! He sounds and looks like my "dream buck"...I've always wanted a heavy moonspotted buck with nice bloodlines, but around here it's nearly impossible to find one, I would have to have him shipped in, I do have a moonspotted buck I got last year, which was a total fluke of a find so i'm not complaining. But wow...you got a goodie there...and not far from you...that is awesome!!!! It's funny how some things just work out so perfect!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :leap: :wahoo: :stars: He is gorgeous!!!  I Love his coloring!!! :greengrin: I'm sure he will produce beautiful kids for you!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow he is something else! What are his lines?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! Brandi! HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!


Ooooooooooo......can't wait to see what he makes with all those buckskin girls!


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Man, he is gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm jealous, haha. :wink: 

Splat comes in to mind, but that doesn't sound right. :roll:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He is just GORGEOUS!!!! Those moonspots are the biggest and most stunning I have ever seen! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!! :leap: 

YES... Liz did you notice that he IS NOT a Buckskin!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! LOL! Allison almost fainted :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Darn right - I had to have my coworkers bring me smelling salts. But I must admit I knew about this for a while before it was finalized. Do you know how hard it is to keep a secret like that!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! Yes... she was pestering the crap out of me!!! :doh: 

hehehe... just kidding... you know I love ya :hug: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is so handsome.....I'm in love ............


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

He is really cute. All i could come up with for names were ones with spot in them
Spot me some Cash
Ink Spot
Lotsa Spot


beth


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!!

Let's see...'Spot' was the dog on Little Rascals...how about 'Little Rascal'? Or 'Marbled Hot Shot' (marble and shot are synonyms of spot). 'Napoleon' (he reminds me of Neopolitan ice cream)?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank ya'll very much!!! :leap: 

ooo.... I like Ink Spot and Marbled Hot Shot..>!!!! Keep the ideas coming :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how about Sir Lancelot for a name... :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Magic Ink?

He's GORGEOUS! :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Camo!!! LOL! :ROFL: 

Reese 

Cowboy Paint

Cherokee Dancer


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my! He is gorgeous!!! I know I've seen him somewhere else...wait...4Boot Farm?
Anyway congrats!! I just love this boy and am glad you're happy! He's really nice looking!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes he is from 4 Boot Farm :greengrin: 

ooo.. I like Camo! LOL! :ROFL: Magic Ink and Sir Lancelot sound good too! I am going to have a tough time deciding......


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, you can't want for color with that little guy! Congratulations!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!! :leap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! He sure is a flashy little guy...how exciting! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! :leap: I have GOT to start working on his page for my website! I have just been so busy.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very, very handsome boy! I can't wait to see the babies that you get out of him!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!!! Yes, waiting for him to be old enough to breed is going to KILL me! :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I always wanted to name a flashy one 'technicolor'


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a neat name too! I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh wow how nice is he? 

You could simply call him "Herd name's Painted Moon" Just a simple idea but I like it.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I have decided on a name..... His official registered name will be:

4 Boot Farm Marbled Picasso

:greengrin: I also have his page finished on my website! You go to my website and click on Bucks.. then click on his pic for more info :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great and fitting name! Now....what will you call him?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! I will call him Picasso :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> Thanks!!!! Yes, waiting for him to be old enough to breed is going to KILL me! :sigh:


believe me it wont take long


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh I hope so! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Picasso will be more than able at minimum 4 months......7 months seems to be the normal age that they really know what they are doing.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the name Picasso, then again I had one for a while who I really loved, so I am a little bias. :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!!! :greengrin: 

Yes, Picasso's breeder is saying he is already acting Bucky!!! So hopefully he will be one of those that starts early :wink:


----------

